# Can I have two??



## deepbluedigger (Feb 7, 2006)

Difficult to decide, but one bottle-related item from the family history is priceless in my view. 
 The photograph below dates to late 1913 or early 1914, and is of my great grandfather, Arthur Parish Morton (on the right), in the yard of his soda works in Boston, Lincolnshire, England. Arthur was a baker and provision merchant who opened a soda water works some time between about 1904 and 1908. In front of the hand cart, from which soda was sold in the market place on market day, are some of his bottles - 1 pint 'Penny Monsters' galss screw stopper bottles, and half gallon stoneware crocks.
 In September 1914 Arthur, who was in the national reserve went to the western front, where he was stationed for 2 years. He was invalided back to England during the Battle of the Somme, and was then unable to continue (in fact, re-open) his businesses due to suffering from shell-shock (combat stress, as it is now known).
 the boy on the right is Billy Berry. He was apprenticed to Arthur, and also went tto the First World War. he did not return home, and has no known grave.


----------



## deepbluedigger (Feb 7, 2006)

Don't know where the photo has gone .....  !!
 Will try again ....
 DBD


----------



## deepbluedigger (Feb 7, 2006)

Difficult to decide on a single bottle, but here's a classic early English pontiled cure. 
 True / Daffy's / Elixir //be careful // to see // the words // Dicey & Co / no 10 / Bow Church Yard / London // Dicey & Co // printed in the // stamp.
 Solid pontil to base, dates about 1830. I've got a real soft spot for the early embossed pontiled stuff, and this is a nationally sought - after bottle in the UK, rather than a local rarity. The nice olive colour is a bonus.
 DBD


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 7, 2006)

O.K Major Droolfest! WOW


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 7, 2006)

That Picture is Too Kool! Priceless. Do you have any of the bottles?


----------



## deepbluedigger (Feb 7, 2006)

I've been looking for his bottles for years. He used codds patent bottles with his name embossed, as well as the ones in the photo. A load of the codds were found back in the 1980s when his old works was demolished, and went through the antiques trade. I didn't find out about it until they were all gone, and have never yet managed to track one down.
 DBD


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 7, 2006)

I can't believe someone on here can't find one. There's Hope.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Jerry, Great bottle. Loved the story and pic in your other post.

 Welcome to the forum.[]


----------

